
Too risky to come home, crew of 'clean' U.S. warship in coronavirus limbo - Element_
https://www.reuters.com/article/us-health-coronavirus-usa-warship-exclus/exclusive-too-risky-to-come-home-crew-of-clean-u-s-warship-in-coronavirus-limbo-idUSKBN22D53A
======
duxup
Makes sense, the Navy can't just whip up another clean aircraft carrier or
other clean ships.

I would assume other nations have similar ships they know or hope are free
from the virus and need to keep them isolated.

